# what's your work lights?



## cy (Dec 24, 2005)

have always favored lights that I actually use VS safe queens. 

a few weeks ago Tulsa had an ice storm and dipped down to zero degrees. for those of you up north, zero is pretty cold for Tulsa. anyways....

came home at 9:30pm after some shopping. I heard a hissing noise indicating fast running water. looked all over for anything running, couldn't find anythings. yup.. gotta broken pipe behind a wall or underneath. ran outside and turned off water. 

next day came to conclusion with broken pipes all over town. good luck finding a plumber. after calling a buddy plumber who told me what to look for. crawled under the house and located the leak. 

well it's dark and creepy under houses so naturally needed a few lights. whup'd out my trusty Surefire U2, river rock headlamp and my Li14430/CR2 is alway on my neck. 

Surefire U2, River rock headlamp and Li14430/CR2 seems to be lights I grab for real jobs. 

what's your work lights?


----------



## Nitroz (Dec 24, 2005)

Q3 and red photon.


----------



## NotRegulated (Dec 24, 2005)

Streamlight SL-20X, 
Stingers (stock & modded)
Surefire 8NX
One of my various 2 cell Surefire incandescents.


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 24, 2005)

Main work light is the U2. If it's just a quick draw, real fast use type thing, the PDIII from being clipped on the pocket. I use the LionCub at works some too, but not as much of late as it's actually in the pocket, and the PDIII is clipped to it. Any long use goes to the U2 usually, and around the house I reach for the Cub, or grab the HDS off the couch.


----------



## JohnK (Dec 24, 2005)

It is interesting how we gravitate to certain lights.

My "go to" light is my Streamlight 3AA Task Light Luxeon. Runs almost forever before it dims noticeably, cheap AA's, and doesn't cost a lot.

I like the lanyard, and have added O-rings in the cut outs on the body. Hard to drop that way, and it's big enough to handle easily.

It's got a lot of battle scars, but I'll keep going to it.


----------



## dim (Dec 24, 2005)

Good job finding the leak.

While I'm not particularly a "handy" guy, for the occasions that I need a work light, the bright spill of my Gerber LX 3.0 lights up an area quite well at close and medium range. When a storm blew out a 16"x48" window in a frame that supported two such panes at Mom's house, I showed up with both my LX3 and my MAG118 2D shortly before the glazier arrived to fix the window after hours. From about 10 feet away, the MAG118 on medium flood brightly lit the workspace for the glazier to do his thing. I tightened the beam on occasion if more light was needed on a spot. The MAG118 was more on then off for the over an hour that the glazier worked on half depleted NiMH batts. Bright is great, but not on dead batteries. I value runtime as much as I do brightness. It was for just such an occasion that I put the MAG118 together for.

73
dim


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 24, 2005)

At work I almost always have a McLuxIII PD around my neck.
Most of the time I also have a Bare Aluminum Lion Cub In my pocket
Yaesumofo


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 24, 2005)

I have two lights that I use when it is time to get some work done. Peak Mediterranean with 2AA body and nFlex 8AA WX1S LuxeonV Mag. The Med is good for getting into tight spots and has plenty of spill/throw for its size and runs cool. Always have NiMH AA batteries to feed it so no worries if the 15 minute job takes 6 hours. 

The nFlex 8AA WX1S LuxeonV Mag is my light for major work projects. Remove the head so it is a pure flood light and adjust the output to suit the purpose. 3 hour to 70 hour runtime on the 8AA NiMH pack ensures I'll get done what I need to get done! If I could only have one "work light" it would be the nFlex LuxeonV Mag... can't beat the flood beam coming off the hotlips heat sink with the head removed.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 24, 2005)

At work I have an ARC4+ on my shirt pocket and a cut down mm with BB700 on my belt and a Jil dd in my pants pocket. when I need two hands I have a BD zenix iq. 
C:santa:


----------



## jtice (Dec 24, 2005)

The U2 is my EDC, so it gets used alot.
I use my SL 4AA Luxeon a good bit also. Especially if I think im gonna end up beating up the U2 too much.
The Stenlight headlamp gets a good bit of use, man, what a good light.
The Fenix sees a good bit of use as a neck light.

~John


----------



## CLHC (Dec 24, 2005)

* 3[M]iniMag
* Mini Maglite w/TW0J
* SureFire G2
* SureFire 9P
* SureFire E2e
* Princeton Tec Predator


----------



## Morelite (Dec 24, 2005)

the Micra or Lioncub are my EDC so most of the time it is one of those, but if I know that I'm going to need a certain type of night for the particular task I'll be sure to take the right light with me.


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 24, 2005)

A SF G2 is my EDC work light. The SF holster for it is just right for this purpose, as it is an easy one-handed draw,and an easy replacement into the holster,too. If I think I am going to need the light on for a long time, I will get the Streamlight TL-3 LED that is back in my toolbox. My lights get so dirty and oily in the course of my job that I just can't bring myself to use the U2 for something like this,even though it would be ideal.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2005)

I was using the Elektro Lumens XM-3 until I wore out the rubber cover for the switch.

Now I use the Streamlight 4AA Propolymer 1 Watt Luxeon. I also use the Elektro Lumens Tri-Star Phazer.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll usually grab the UK 4AA eLED. Bright enough and long lasting.

Geoff


----------



## mountaineer (Dec 25, 2005)

If I need to work in bad conditionds ie, dirt , mud , greese , water . I go with my Tektite Expedition 300 . This light is bomb proof and I have put it through hell and it still works . I droped it from a roof 3 stories high and it landed on concrete , no problem . I put a long line on it and send it down into of my garden well to check out the water depth . 
The light output is not the greatest but it always works .

Kenny


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 25, 2005)

My HDS basic-60 is my main EDC, has been since i got it almost a yr ago. It goes out the door when ever i do.
I also carry a 1xAAA around my neck on a dog tag chain for backup,( lately a sonic G, but if I intend to use it a lot it's a ARC AAA-P or peak ultra po lug version. and a jil 1.3 for my #2 backup.
around the house, and sometimes as an EDC i use a KL-1/VG 1x123
and a E1e, but it's blown so i need to order a MN01 lamp soon. VDG


----------



## dougmccoy (Dec 25, 2005)

For EDC and work use it's my E2e carried in a kydex holster on my duty belt. I've found that I can get the majority of my paramedic jobs done using this light and it is easily carried in the mouth if needed. I dont like the wear on my teeth but hey there's always the dentist!
For longer runtimes and illuminating work at crashes etc I tend to use a G2 with a 3 watt BOG module and a diffusion filter, works great.

Around the house and for walking the dog I tend to use a modded 2C Mag using 
an Everled bulb and powered by 2 x C123's. Although I've got better lights somehow the above combo works really well. Comfortable and lightweight to hold, long running and no worries about accidentally damaging the light.

Doug


----------



## leukos (Dec 25, 2005)

Nitrolon gets all the whacks, G2 w/ 3watt BOG, 2 stage switch.


----------



## Radio (Dec 25, 2005)

At work I have found the perfect light to carry in my back pocket, The RR 2AAA, use it two or three times and then of course someone wants it and I give it away, then I pull my Fenix L1P out of my front pocket till I restock on RR's


----------



## DieselDave (Dec 25, 2005)

PAL light with clip
Princeton Tec Surge
Tigerlight 8"

Those are strickly my at home work lights not EDC's.


----------



## Luxman (Dec 26, 2005)

Usually the Lightwave 4xAA or 3xC which are long runtime floods. If I need more light I go for the U2.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 26, 2005)

pre-CFP, 'twas a 2AA minimag 
nowdays: My Pila GL3 gets tossed almost everywhere


----------



## VWTim (Dec 26, 2005)

I carry a SL Strion in my back pocket at work, and a RR 2xAAA in my chest pocket. At home I usually go for my tri-lux3 mag, or the Mag74 or 85 if looking out in the back yard.


----------



## DaveG (Dec 26, 2005)

A peak 3 led-aaa in pants pocket, if more light is needed a arc-ls w twisty in a pouch on my belt.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 26, 2005)

My main work light is the LionHeart, both at work and at home.

It is backed up by my HD45, 8NX, and TigerLight.

Tom


----------



## jeffb (Dec 26, 2005)

TnC "N" cell, usually in pocket; Tigerlight in glovebox; Aleph2 1x5 body in "spec-ops" Pocket organizer (also in car) sometimes carry McLux PD "bare"; when travelling, Fenix L1 and Q3.

For "around the house" work............Surefire M6, Gladius, Aleph3 2x123 and the McLux PD is usually nearby.

Nighttime use (old men like me, usually get up at least once............and that's work!), usually TnC "N".

jeffb


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 26, 2005)

It is still my XM-3, as it is built like a tank


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 26, 2005)

When I'm outside, I gravitate to an EL Tesla-6 in a 3D host. Lots of light in a bluish-white tint that is easy on the eyeballs. A U2 feeding on a 168S is a close second. 

Indoors, for the past several weeks its been a Fenix L1P. Plenty of output for just about anything indoors, and its always in my left front pocket. Feed it a NiMH that gets changed regularly.

best regards


----------



## Sleestak (Dec 26, 2005)

For true grunt work, I tend to gravitate toward lights that are cheap and easily replaced if I kill them.

I use a 3D Mag if I'm doing anything with paint, spackle, plaster, bondo, etc. Throw is fine, runtime on rechargables is okay, and I've been using this light for almost two decades. Hard life, but a good one.

Also use a Dorcy Metal Gear. 3AAA. Smaller than the 3D, good throw and lighting. This is the one I use the most lately.

Cheap Harbor Freight cluster LED for close in work. That flood action does me well. Strangely, I find that the floods really let me work in ways that the spots don't. I can lay the thing on a surface and still benefit from the light spray, where the tighter beams don't do that for me.

Also us an UK 4AA. Had it for years. The reason I gravitate to this light is when I'm working in a tight space and want some throw in conjunction with the ability to hold it in my mouth. I do a lot of that with this light. I dunno, maybe it's an oral fixation or sumpin' but it's also a very good way to get the light right where I want it. the 5mm led's don't have quite the throw I like for this work. Only thing is, the bezel is probably fragile, and so I take pains to be careful with it when working over hard surfaces. 

The mouth hold technique is a pain in the patootie when the mosquitoes start buzzing around my head, though.


----------



## nightshade (Dec 26, 2005)

Electricity and metal flashlights don't mix well. For repair and inspection usually the UKE 2L or UKE 40. UKE SL4 at times. A mix of LED and different wattage lamps from UKE's. Keep my custom Arc LSL in my coin pocket and a Arc AAA-P with my keys. For those wee morning hours on city streets it's the incan Pelican M6 or Surefire A2 in belt pouch. Despite the new arrivals I've tried I keep going back to CPF old school. Simple, practical and with a track record I really trust-MINE.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 27, 2005)

Just added a Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA + 7 LED to my collection. I'm going to try this out at work and see how it'll stand up to jobsite environmental abuse as the others I posted earlier have.


----------



## cdf (Dec 27, 2005)

A McLux-IIIPD , and a Streamlight Stylus , For perimeter checks , and bad parts of town , mostly a Surefire M3-CB . For playing attic ape , a Tikka headlamp .

Chris


----------



## altoon (Dec 27, 2005)

SL Jr. Lux. I like the large spot, and if I need a real flood I can just unscrew the bezel. For me, the brightness is just right for closeup work. I also like the way it fits in most minimag holsters, brackets, and other accessories. If I need hands-free light, I use a PT EOS headlamp.


----------



## KC2IXE (Dec 27, 2005)

first grab will be my EDC U60 - if I need more of s spot type, I grabe the E2 (BTW not an E2E - the original), need more, I have a 9n with the HOLA sitting right next to the e2


----------



## plateshooter (Dec 28, 2005)

I use my lights everyday at work. Main light is a 15 year old Maglite AA with the Walmart LED conversion. No more burned out bulbs at the most inconvient times, and batteries seem to last for weeks instead of days. Second most used light is an Everyready 3 LED head band lamp when spending long hours above ceilings and in dark mechanical rooms.

Favorite is a Stremlight M3X tactical illuminator, and my Brinkman Maxfire LX for home duty.


----------



## Double_A (Dec 29, 2005)

Company issued Surefire E2e wich I supplement with my Fenix or my SF 9P as situations dictate.


----------



## Cypher (Dec 29, 2005)

+1 for the XM-3. It's strong, usefully bright, and can't get much uglier.


----------



## DUQ (Dec 29, 2005)

Streamlight TL2 LED, Mag 3D, Husky 4D lantern and an LED modded MiniMag. We also have a Pelican LaserPro 4D here at work incase we need some fire power.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 29, 2005)

I go with my 120V AC trouble light with 100 watt hard service bulb first if possible, sometimes going with a 500W halogen.

Flashlights:

EDC Fenix L1P - always on my belt for instant use

Zipka - usually in my pocket - my favorite headlamp

River Rock headlamp - on my garage bench for wrenching. I'm not that impressed with this thing - maybe I got a bad one in the lottery. Not that bright, too much hotspot and not enough spill beam.

River Rock 2AAA - always clipped into the chest pocket on my bib overalls

$3 plastic 6V lanterns with either Magnum Star 4 cell or Radio Shack XPR103 bulb and sputtered reflectors are my "get dirty and scratched" workhorses. They are all flood beam with the sputtered reflectors - excellent work lights.

Mag 6D ROP is always in my daily driver Land Cruiser, in a Mag mount on the floor next to my seat. There is a CPF special VB16 in the glove box as backup. There is a modded $3 lantern in the tool box, and a Zipka in the tool box and in my tackle box and in my hunting vest, which are always in the truck. KevinL 35mcd keychain LED light on my fishing vest, also always in the truck.

Streamlight PP 4AA Luxeon in my wife's vehicle glove box.


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 29, 2005)

My McLux PD sees a lot of use, whether it's crawling under the house to fix stuff, biting in my teeth working on my car, or shining into the barrel of my firearms for cleaning and maintainence. With a Li-Ion it's the perfect light.


----------



## TurboI (Dec 29, 2005)

For electrical work:

Pre-CPF:
MiniMag 2xAA
Garrity 5mm 3 LED headlamp

Now:
MiniMag 2xAA with Luxeon TLE5 upgrade- general use, looking above grid ceilings
Dorcy 3xAAA Luxeon 1w headlamp- general close work
TaskForce (Lowe's) 2xC Luxeon 3w- looking across grid ceilings, up at warehouse ceilings
Mag 2D with xenon bulb- for looking farther across ceilings, esp. warehouses

For around the house, whatever comes to hand, from modded and non modded MiniMags, to various LED lights I got this past year, to Mag 2 and 3 D lights. The Mags tend to get used for the dirty jobs...


----------



## billgr (Dec 30, 2005)

nuwai Q3 and UK 4AA eLED for indoors

SL TL 3 incan for outdoors (with rechargeables)


----------



## ddaadd (Dec 30, 2005)

At least 3 flashlight on my person at work, I will rotate 2 of them depending on the place, LumarayFL12, Aleph3, MM w/MJLED, Q3 Mother, etc. In industrial construction, the enviorment varies alot. My #1 go to, quickdraw, point and shoot is my Mr Bulk SLGI, with a 6 degree carclo optic. It is 3 x aa and rests in my overalls chest pocket, with 2" exposed. I reach for it, hit the tailcap switch with my thumb on the way out, and have the target lit in 2 or 3 seconds, with or without gloves on. One handed operation a big plus for me, very seldom I have 2 hands free. I pack it with 3 BS lithium AA's, and pulling apx 1.65A, something is going to get lit up!! This is a 1w luxeon Im pretty sure, insanely overdriven, throwing over 2000 lux @ 3ft. 
:wow:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 30, 2005)

I work on airliners outside at night.

My main work light is a MagCharger with a WA1160 bulb, fivemega reflector, and Ginseng NiMH battery pack. The heft and durability of it also makes it a good 'adjuster' when required.

On my belt I have a SF L5 with Pilas. It's my close-up light and inside light.

My headlight is from Essential Gear. It has a 1 watt LS and uses 123's.

For back-up I have a DSpeck FireFly I on my key ring. I pretty much only use it when I need my hands free and don't have my headlight with me. Yummy!

Better work lights is the main reason I came to CPF.


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 30, 2005)

I have this neat little coleman 4AA stubby light with a 3" reflector that lifts out to be a lantern and it is good for most close tasks but if I really need illumination for working I either use my mag85 as is or replace it with a 50w MR16 bulb. this gives good flood and the underdrive gives better battery life + the weaker light helps you not set your upholstery on fire or melt the dashboard etc...


----------



## JasonC8301 (Dec 30, 2005)

Surefire U2 for general use for me.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/102626


----------



## rkonieska (Dec 30, 2005)

M-4 Surefire..........on belt, quick rail mount to squad m-4, never enough lumens


----------



## sotyakr (Dec 31, 2005)

Got called into work tonight where we have a giraffe that's under the weather, so my XM-3 got a bunch of use. The option of running it off of NiMH's makes it a favorite. That, and I don't have to baby it. If it get's a little scuffed and beat up, oh well.

Also carry a Q-III. Cheap but decent lights work just fine for me.


----------



## cy (Jan 5, 2006)

I may have a new work light  
been EDC'ing mclux ti everywhere. used it tonight working on a gas leak. had to cap off a 1/4in line leading to a yard gas lantern.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Being in IT work I don't really NEED a light for work, but it sometimes helps when you have to look behind PC's, or inside cases to work on them.

Carried my QIII for months and I loved it as my EDC.
But I am in love with my Fenix L1P as my SDC. (Sunday & Dress Carry)
It's just so perfect.


----------



## helios (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi, use a Dominator 10X to gain the advantage (police officer) by taking away night adapted vision for a few seconds and then switch to the 10X's low beam. I usually can get a whole shift out of a single battery pack but carry a charged spare too. Use a Digilight NT9 for day shifts. Works great for clearing dark rooms and buildings and its light output is pretty impressive for its size. Thinking of switching to a LED primary light (TESLA-6) for its improved run time and LED reliability over incad.


----------



## simbad (Feb 4, 2006)

When I am at work (I do pumbing/electricity service) I carry a U60 in my back pocket, a G2 with SF holster on my belt, a Petzl Tikka + in jacket's pocket and Arc AAA-P attached to the van keys. I also take a Mag 2D/EverLed in the toolbox.
For more light a carrry a couple of 300 W halogen portable spotlights and a mini Honda 2000 watts compact generator allways in my truck


----------



## Agent_K (Feb 4, 2006)

Streamlight Stylus 3.


----------



## faco (Feb 4, 2006)

ARC AAA, it just keeps going and going. I have dropped this light many times, I throw it in my tool box and it gets knocked around allot. Not much light but perfect for getting into tight spots. It's a tiny tank.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 4, 2006)

CY, Regarding your initial post, for those of us up north, zero is pretty cold up here too. I for 1 can do without zero degrees. I prefer at least some degrees. Anyway, glad you made it through the storm. Wont be much longer and we'll complaining about the heat & humidity.


----------



## Bonez (Feb 4, 2006)

I do home theater installs when I am not at college (summers and breaks). Of all the lights I edc (Fenix L1P, RR aaa, Q3, L2P, aaa-p, cmg infinity ultra) I find that when I'm out on the job i use the CMG the most. The light has enough brightness to see the back of components and lights up crawl spaces with enough light that i never have asked for more. Plus, if you acciently hit yourself or your partners (most installs have two guys on them) eyes with the light, they arent mad.


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 4, 2006)

On my duty belt is my SF C2 centurion in a V70 holster...:rock:

In my kit bag on back seat is my M3T..:naughty:


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 5, 2006)

My work lights include a Nuwai 1 watt headlamp at all times. Then depending on how I feel that day it might also be a Golston 7 watt, Streamlight Stinger HP, Streamlight SL-20X, Princton Tec Surge, E-bay 32 led light, or a Cabelas Extreme 6 watt 3d light.


----------



## PJD (Feb 5, 2006)

When I'm AT work, the duty light I carry on my belt is a Golston 7W, although my McClux III PD is with me as well, and sees a LOT more use than the Golston! When I'm working at home, the light(s) I use are a 3D Mag modded with a Craftsman Tool Light LuxI bulb and UCL (when I wanna reach out and touch something); my McClux III PD for general illumination (again, it sees a LOT of use!), and a RR .5W 2XAAA head-light for when I need hands free lighting...it's so lightweight that it's virtually unnoticable when I wear it! The tint is a little more on the blue side than I like, but I put textured WriteRight on the lens and it not only smooths out the beam nicely, but it also seems to help improve the "tint" of the light as well! There's a whole bunch of other lights that I'll grab from time to time, but these are the main ones I use.

PJD


----------



## Colonial Marine (Feb 5, 2006)

As an LEO I carry routinely my Surefire 6p with 9v bulb and rechargeable 123's, but on night shifts I also carry my Surefire M6 with MN21 bulb.

I recently retired my 6 year old Asp triad light and bought the 6p.

My wife is a nurse and although she doesnt really EDC at work, she has an E2D and G2 which I convinced her she needs to at least have in her handbag, and in her hand if she has to walk anywhere dark on her own.

We aso have the small LED keychain lights on every keyring we own, just in case!


----------



## G19 (May 27, 2006)

StreamLight TL-3 /Red Filter
Pelican SuperSabre
SuperPeliLite
Koehler BrightStar

MagLite


----------



## Dodger_Man (May 28, 2006)

Underwater Kinetics UK 4AA Xenon Flashlight w/Switch
PentagonLight L2 3 Watt HA111


----------



## Jamrock (May 28, 2006)

I'm Usually Messing inside of PC Rigs,Hookin' up Car Stereos and Alarms and my trusty ol' *Ledwave 3watt 2 stage X-33*..Same as Nuwai's TM301X-3


----------



## cy (May 28, 2006)

revisiting this old thread needs an update on my work lights.

stenlight has replaced my trusty, but weak river rock headlamp. U2 still gets used for jobs. Surefire M6 is carried with me everyday. M6R batt pack has increased usage of M6.

LI14430/CR2 is still hanging on my neck everyday. my original ARC LSH-P with twisty live in my pocket.


----------



## NotRegulated (May 28, 2006)

I need to update too. 

I just recently was able to score one of Tranquility Base's 2x18650 tubes with C adaptor. I'm now using my P91 with this setup. Fantastic workmanship for the tube and one hella of a light with decent runtime.


----------



## Synergy (May 28, 2006)

At work, we're only allowed instrinsically-safe lights, so a Pelican Stealthlite gets the nod

For "work" around the house, a SF G2 or Mag 3D - whichever one happens to be handy at the moment


----------



## chmsam (May 28, 2006)

River Rock 2xAAA, Inova X1, Inova Radiant 2xAAA, and SureFire E1e+KL1.

Power goes out often enough, lots of dark areas to dig through, and gotta check dates on products -- LED lights rock for illuminating product date imprints that are otherwise almost invisible.


----------



## dragoman (May 28, 2006)

I usually have my A2 around my neck, my 9P in my pocket (constantly evolving), and my Brinkmann 3watt headlamp.

Sometimes the Mag85 comes in handy too....but not very often.

dragoman


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 28, 2006)

cy said:


> revisiting this old thread needs an update on my work lights.
> 
> stenlight has replaced my trusty, but weak river rock headlamp. U2 still gets used for jobs. Surefire M6 is carried with me everyday. M6R batt pack has increased usage of M6.
> 
> LI14430/CR2 is still hanging on my neck everyday. my original ARC LSH-P with twisty live in my pocket.



Light update,
Peak Mediterranean 2AA as always in my holster and Fire~Fly III on my keychain. Normally the Med 2AA is used but if I need 70+ lumens or very low levels of light, the FF3 gets pressed into service.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 28, 2006)

The first light I grab is the Inova X1 in my pocket. If I need a larger area lit I will grab the Inova X5. If I need to see more distance it would be the X0 and if I need both hands the Brinkman head lamp.

My wife is a nurse and carries a RR AAA in her work bag and one in her purse. She also carries a Brinkman Headlamp for passing pills in the dark in an emergency or any two handed tasks. In her purse is also a RR 3 button cell keychain light.


----------



## jayflash (May 28, 2006)

G-19, I have those same lights and just got a red filter for the TL-3. My Super Peli is a 10 year old model and has the tightest beam of all my lights. I used to carry the Super Sabre in my tool pouch and then switched to a StreamLight Top Spot because it could be unfolded into a headlight.

Since getting the Sabre 10 years ago and breaking two Top Spots I switched to the newer Surge for my pouch. It's more compact with more flood than the Sabre and being plastic has advantages around electrical. Having a real switch and ability to use NiMH cells is another + for Mr. Surge.

The tiny Coast LED penlight is a work shirt pocket EDC.

Belt carry varies with the mood-of-the-day: U60, E1L, E2e, G2, Scorpion.

Arc AAA always in pocket & Inova Micro on keychain when not at work.

If my tool pouch is slung over my shoulder, that's up to FIVE lights on my person when at work.

Crazy or prepared?


----------



## MikeF (May 28, 2006)

My most frequent light would be my TW4 (KL4 w/E1E Clickie) powered by 3.6V 650mAh RCR123A, and Arc LSH-P powered by primary C123. I also have a bare aluminum LionCub on 650MAh RCR123A and and a black Lionheart on either Wolf Eyes or Pila 150As in my pockets. Those four are for setup and backups, and are all edc's mixed in with keys, screwdrivers, leatherman/gerber multi-tools (4). On my keyring I have 2 or 3 Photon Freedom Micro 2X in white, red, and violet. All of these are on my person, and with me whenever I am dressed or leave the house. (No I don't leave the house unless I am dressed).

For setup of the camera equipment while I am at work (M-F 3:00am to noon), I occasionaly use either a Petzl Tikka XP (1WLux-3AAA) or Petzl Myo XP (3WLux-3AA) when I need a headlamp, and I might pickup a PT Apex for the times I need a headlamp since it has gotten such good reviews. I also have three 55W halogen work lights mounted externally on the rear and curb side on my Microwave truck, but very rarely use them.

I am a Photo Journalist for a TV station, and I am usually with a reporter covering breaking news and following up on other stories for the early morning newscasts. For the actual "Work Lights", I use a K5600 Joker, It is a 400W HMI fixture with 4 supplementary lenses for different beam patterns. It is roughly equivalent to a 2kw incandescent, but with 5600K color temperature. The fresnel which I generally leave on the Joker all the time is good for lighting backgrounds and the reporter within 100 feet with the same fixture. The report will be within 10 feet of the camera, and the background at 5-100 feet behind him. I actually set the light level on the background first, and then by "feathering" the beam pattern onto the reporter, I am usually able to strike a balance between the background which is getting the hotspot, and the reporter which I am lighting with the lower intensity peripheral light. If I have a background that is further away, but that is in-accesible, possibly due to a closed off crime scene or fire, I have a three 35W HID battery powered spotlights to choose from, either a McCulloch X990, a Costco HID, or a Pyramid Tech (Havis-Shield). I sometimes use just one, sometimes all three. I have a couple of camera mouted lights with me also, an IDX X3 which is a 3X3w Lux light that runs from the camera batteries, and a Frezzi Mini-Fill with a 20W BAB MR-16 lamp for greater distance. The Frezzi uses a secondary battery, an IDX Lithium-Ion NP-1A style battery, the same batteries the camera uses. I also have a couple of NiteRider Bicycle headlights I can fall back on or use for supplemental lighting, one of these is a 10W HID, and the other is a 15W Hot Wire. I am very tempted by the AmandoTech 35w HID, and I just might order one later. I also have another lighting kit for interviews that has a couple of 125W Lowell Pro-Lights and a 420W Omni-Light.

Since the thread is about work lights, I won't go into great detail, but I have a tool bucket that has the following: SF-M6, SF-M3, SF-L4, SL-TL3 w/IR lens for NV scope, SL-US, SL-Stinger w/FM conversion, TL-Gen4 and PremiumBP, and three Petzl Zipka Plus headlights.

What can I say, I'm affraid of the dark!


----------



## FrogsInWinter (May 28, 2006)

The light I use the most would have to be my work issued Streamlight Stinger HP. But around the house my Inova Radiants 2AA & 2AAA get a good amount of use.


----------



## Tec40 (May 28, 2006)

I'm a maintenance supervisor of a 300 unit apt. complex so really that means,I'm a jack of all trades master of none. I do plumbing,HVAC,electrical,etc,etc,and the two lights that I've found that work the best for me are the Princeton Tec Rage and,Tec-40. Both are dive rated (which comes in handy in case you drop your light into a stopped up tub,toilet,or the pool.)and I can see into walls real well when looking for a plumbing leak or,a electrical short.I've found that I just can't see well in small places or,in walls with any of the LED lights I have (Fenix L1P and SL 4AA Proploy Lux.)The Rage and the Tec-40 can also be used in the NiteIze Headbands,great for those times I've just got to have both my hands to work on something.


----------



## nakahoshi (May 28, 2006)

I work in electrical, and i find that the KL1 with F04 beamshaper and a vital gear FB1 body is a great light. I used to use my Q3 but thats my backup light now. I like the vital gear because i can tail stand the light (helps when working on a junction box thats about my head). ITs funny, ive been working electrical sence i was 13 and for ages i was the grunt worker, that meant holding the big heavy 3D maglights up in the air if my dad was working on a panel, boy, was that heavy! I wish i discovered this place a long time ago!


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 28, 2006)

SL Jr Lux. It's always in my car, and I always use it for working on cars. It's got green stronium painted around the metal collar inside so the optic glows when off.

I'm going to build up another one with a reflector and SX0H 1watter.


----------



## powernoodle (May 28, 2006)

Five months since my last post in this thread. When I'm getting down and dirty, I gravitate these days to a SL Propoly 4AA lux because its cheap enough not to worry about breaking or losing, and is _way_ regulated with plenty of light and plenty of runtime. Otherwise, I've been back to L4, U2 and HDS for general purpose futzing.

cheers!


----------

